# I like your tank The Flying Dutchman



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice tank you have, I saw it in your gallery!


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments!!!!!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

What type of lighting are you using?


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

2 fluoriscent tubes, the aquarium is only 13" heigh.



Ron


----------

